# A couple of items from the shop...



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Here is my favorite steak flipper so far...Axis and Stainless steel.
And a Texas Ebony Duck call made to order for a UT Grad as a gift.
Flipper ( a gift to buddy that donated a few more horns to the shop) 








Duck Call


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That steak flipper is AWESOME!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

very nice ET.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

The ebony call is sweet Mate!! Is that the band you were gonna cut down the bevel on? Great work on the Steak Handler!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That Texas Ebony is so pretty


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> The ebony call is sweet Mate!! Is that the band you were gonna cut down the bevel on? Great work on the Steak Handler!!


That's the call, but the customer decided to get the band engraved so I used a flat brushed band instead. Shipping it tomorrow AM. Notice I didn't include the business end of the flipper in the pic, it's big enough to flip a whole hog! Might make a decent gaff too!

LOL 
Thanks for the kind words.
I got two more Axis horns today !!! I swear one of them has a burl ! Pics later.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET....that ebony call is *NICE*! Your photography is excellent in both shots. Where are you getting those flippers????? Again, excellent work. gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The rods are ss welding rods. I got them, and a private lesson on how to put the pig tail on the end from Robert A. I think you can get them at any welding supply shop. (5/16 ?)


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are 3/16" SS from the welding shop (Tig welding rods or some call them Heliarc Rods). but if you want a heavier rod you can order 1/4" off the intenet and do the same thing, I just use 3/16" because it is convenient for me to get. 

Great job on the Antler by the way!!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

RobertA, you will have to teach me how to do the pig tail.


----------

